# BAD GAS



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anybody know what to do for bad chi gas? My moco eats with me and she like brocoli too much. when she sleeps against my face it smells really bad. Worse than hubby! He does it too!! All the time!

Can you help me?


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I would try switching her food first. It is not normal for dogs to have that much gas unless they are eating a lot of people food or they are sick. If changing the food doesn't help, then I would take her to the vet. As for your husband tell him to take some Simethicone (antigas).


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

For starters, don't feed your dog brocolli...it's toxic to dogs in large amounts, and that doesn't take much for a chihuahua. That could be the problem...it's not agreeing with her. I also find if I give my pup cheese as a treat he sometimes has gas.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Alli said:


> For starters, don't feed your dog brocolli...it's toxic to dogs in large amounts, and that doesn't take much for a chihuahua. That could be the problem...it's not agreeing with her. I also find if I give my pup cheese as a treat he sometimes has gas.


I didnt know that about brocoli. Do you think its okay if she doesnt eat much. She also eats onions and loves them, but I only let her have one ring at each meal. (She doesn't get them at every meal!!!)

About the cheese. Have you ever seen it come out in her poop? Their was a post about it on the board earlier.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=16640

thanks again for the info. God bless you.

LoriS


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Omg...please don't feed her onions!! They are extremely toxic to little guys. I think with brocolli you can feed it in very small amounts, but personally I just wouldn't risk it. There are so many fruits and vegetables that are good for them and won't harm them...carrots, blueberries, apples, peppers, etc. As for the cheese, no I haven't seen it in his poop...I think that person's pup had worms or something.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Your the third person that has said that about onions. Imagine that. I guess I have to stop feeding them to her. I hope she doesnt mind to much.

I like the idea of feeding her all that fruit. I think I'll buy some at the store tomorrow!!! Mix it up and give her a big bowl full.

Thank you so much!!!!

LoriS


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I asked my vet about bad gas...Charlie and Piper can really clear a room sometimes :lol: ....He said to give them some plain yogurt with their food. The yogurt has good bacteria in it that will help get rid of the smell.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

bobo gets really gassy when he eats chicken jerky :lol: :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> Your the third person that has said that about onions. Imagine that. I guess I have to stop feeding them to her. I hope she doesnt mind to much.
> 
> I like the idea of feeding her all that fruit. I think I'll buy some at the store tomorrow!!! Mix it up and give her a big bowl full.
> 
> ...


I would be carefull about giving her a lot of fruit also. I would only give her a small amount and see if it agrees with her first. It gives my three Chi's diarehea. My three do better eating just their dogfood, and a few Little biscuits.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

And dont give her grapes either they are poisonous for dogs too.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I wish I had known that earlier! 

After church today, I decided to make my sweet little Moco a sunday meal. I took everybodys advice and bought some grapes and blueberries and bananas, mashed them up, and put them in a bowl with about a tablespoon full of yogurt. She loved it! She ate every bit!!

You should have seen her this afternoon. It was terrible!!! She just laid on her side in the sun breathing hard for a long time, whimpering now and then. Then she spit a big puddle of purple goo all over my good white couch, where I was holding her. (I hope that I can get it out, but thats a problem for later.)

Then she got the dribledy-runs. Terrible, just terrible. She's still shivvering when she goes over to her little poop pad beside my bed!

I know everybody means well, but I think the brocoli gas was better than this! I may hav to take her to the 24 hour vet tonite.

Pray for us,
Lori


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I told you grapes were poisonous for dogs on page one of this.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Its so confusing. Some people recomend one thing some people recomend other things. I know you told me about grapes, but that other girl suggested fruit.

I had to take the day off today to try and nurse little Moco back to health. Shes so pitiful, so weak. Makes you want to cry.

I just wish I had stayed with the onion rings and the purina chow, like shes always had and loved. I sure hope she bounces back.

Kee pus in you're prayers.
Lori


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

i re read all posts, nobody said grape :shock: only one person mentionned it and said it was toxic!
careful, and i hope you pup is okay now!! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

This is what I found on the ASPCA website. I just think in general, feeding human food to dogs is not the best idea. They have such sensitive stomachs and the smallest change in their diet can cause stomach aches and diarrhea. Just be careful and make sure to do research before you feed your dog something new to make sure that it's okay. 

*Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet *
- Alcoholic beverages 
- Avocado 
- Chocolate (all forms) 
- Coffee (all forms) 
- Fatty foods
- Macadamia nuts 
- Moldy or spoiled foods 
- Onions, onion powder 
- Raisins and grapes 
- Salt 
- Yeast dough 
- Garlic 
- Products sweetened with xylitol 

*Warm Weather Hazards* 
- Animal toxins—toads, insects, spiders, snakes and scorpions 
- Blue-green algae in ponds 
- Citronella candles 
- Cocoa mulch 
- Compost piles Fertilizers 
- Flea products 
- Outdoor plants and plant bulbs 
- Swimming-pool treatment supplies 
- Fly baits containing methomyl 
- Slug and snail baits containing metaldehyde 

*Medication* 
Common examples of human medications that can be potentially lethal to pets, even in small doses, include: 
- Pain killers 
- Cold medicines 
- Anti-cancer drugs 
- Antidepressants 
- Vitamins 
- Diet Pills 

*Cold Weather Hazards* 
- Antifreeze 
- Liquid potpourri 
- Ice melting products 
- Rat and mouse bait 

*Common Household Hazards*
- Fabric softener sheets 
- Mothballs
- Pre-1983 pennies (due to high concentration of zinc) 

*Holiday Hazards* 
- Christmas tree water (may contain fertilizers and bacteria, which, if ingested, can upset the stomach. 
- Electrical cords 
- Ribbons or tinsel (can become lodged in the intestines and cause intestinal obstruction—most often occurs with kittens!) 
- Batteries 
- Glass ornaments 

*Non-toxic Substances for Dogs and Cats* 
The following substances are considered to be non-toxic, although they may cause mild gastrointestinal upset in some animals: 
- Water-based paints 
- Toilet bowl water 
- Silica gel 
- Poinsettia 
- Cat litter 
- Glue traps 
- Glow jewelry 

This is what I found on broccoli on this one website but it IS NOT backed by a veterinarian so do not take what is written as truth.
BROCCOLI: There has been a bit of confusion where broccoli is concerned. Broccoli is very good for dogs, however, if the daily intake exceeds more than 10% of the animals diet – problems can occur. The toxic substance is isothiocyanate and can cause gastrointestinal irritation.

Since Moco is having bad gas from broccoli, don't feed her broccoli anymore. Maybe she is showing symptoms as stated above. Maybe try to find another treat that she likes instead of broccoli.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe you should stop giving her people food all together. At least until she is better and you have talked to your vet about what is and is not good for her. All dogs have pretty sensitive tummies, but especially chis from what I have read. There are a lot of really good dog foods and treats out there that will give her the proper nutrition. I am quite concerned at the post you made earlier saying that she now has the runs and was laying around breathing hard and whimpering. If that was one of my dogs I would be calling the vet right away. Even though you may think that the people food is a good treat for her, she may be eating it because it tastes good but it sounds like it is making her miserable. Because of her small size, the least little bit of some types of foods could be life threating. I know it is hard sometimes when they give you such sad looks, but please consider the consequences. 

Sorry this is so long, but a couple of your posts had me very concerned.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there,

You should wean your chi off of human food asap and only allow it in small doses as treats and use caution as to what you give.

Give your chi dried good quality dog food with a spoonful of live yoghurt on top. It makes the food taste better and is good for the stomach.

Take care!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> Its so confusing. Some people recomend one thing some people recomend other things. I know you told me about grapes, but that other girl suggested fruit.


When I suggested fruit...I meant it as a treat, not as a meal! And i would have never recommended grapes or raisins. I hope your puppy is feeling better. This board should be used as a guide only...since we're not vets, anything you are going to feed your dog should be thoroughly researched beforehand.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

pleae take advice from us all, it is not wise to feed your chihuahua people food! Certainly not anything citric such as onions or grapes! And never ever give human chocolate.

Your chihuahua is not a baby, it is a dog! I suggest you read up on how to care for your puppy! 

I dont mean to be rude, i'm trying to save your pup!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I also warned you about giving your puppy fruit...that it can cause "diarrea! That poor baby, she must be having terrible stomach cramps  You should be feeding a good quality dry puppy food, with a little warm water or canned food mixed in. For Petes sake, you are feeding a puppy...not a "cockatiel"!! 8)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Also if your dog isnt on a proper diet created for dogs she wont grow properly and wont have the nutrients needed for a healthy skeleton etc plus the food your feeding will rot teeth and worse.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone get the impression that this person is jerking your chain? Because that's the impression i'm getting, big time. :?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

You think??? :dontknow:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Something is wrong with that person....she must not have a life or nothing better to do? :?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep,,,and i said that just based on this one thread,,,then i found another thread....then i found one where Rachael basically said the same thing. THEN i decided to read *all *her posts. So YES...this person is jerking our chain...BIGTIME.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

PSSST! This person seems VERY familiar to another who was recently coming here and jerking everyone's chain... remember her/him/her? How can a person be an elementary school principal, and yet have such bad grammar? There's something fishy here, folks. :shock:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> PSSST! This person seems VERY familiar to another who was recently coming here and jerking everyone's chain... remember her/him/her? How can a person be an elementary school principal, and yet have such bad grammar? There's something fishy here, folks. :shock:


There is no way this person is legit. The hairs on the back of my neck stood up from the very first posts she made. If she's an elementary school principal, then I'm the Queen of Sheba. I do believe she's here to cause trouble and I don't much appreciate it. :evil:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> PSSST! This person seems VERY familiar to another who was recently coming here and jerking everyone's chain... remember her/him/her? How can a person be an elementary school principal, and yet have such bad grammar? There's something fishy here, folks. :shock:


I totally agree. :?
All the posts that I've read from this person have made me extremely upset.
I don't quite understand why she is here. 
Obviously someone can't be this ignorant.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have to agree with Rachael as well ... 
When I first posted here someone called _me_ a 'troll' and I wondered what I could have possibly said to deserve it??? I still don't know, but have been reluctant to step in here because I don't want to falsely accuse :!: 
However, I thought 'troll' the instant this person posted. None of her posts seem serious and I think because Lizard Lick, NC is a real place people tried to give her the benefit of the doubt? 
LOL, I have a hard time even saying Lizard Lick, NC w/out giggling! 
Geeze ...
As far as the chi diet goes ... we discovered tonight that Max has a thing for tootsie rolls. He apparently stole many from the bowl by the door w/out anyone noticing and hid them in his kennel. I heard him chewing/slurping and went to investigate ... found many chewed up wrappers and an untouched stash under his blankets. Now he looks sick and I'm not sure what to do for him, besides let him sleep it off  
We're all on Halloween overload over here ...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

reedgrl1 said:


> As far as the chi diet goes ... we discovered tonight that Max has a thing for tootsie rolls. He apparently stole many from the bowl by the door w/out anyone noticing and hid them in his kennel. I heard him chewing/slurping and went to investigate ... found many chewed up wrappers and an untouched stash under his blankets. Now he looks sick and I'm not sure what to do for him, besides let him sleep it off
> We're all on Halloween overload over here ...


Please keep a close eye on him because chocolate can be quite toxic to a dog. I assume he had those little tiny tootsie rolls and not the full size ones? Even so, any chocolate at all can be dangerous. I'd call my vet to ask for guidance on this one, just to be sure.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Doggystylechi - Could you please post some pictures of your dog? I'd really like to see what he/she looks like.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I know that Im not the best typist but its because Im still learning to use the board and sometimes get a little rushed.

I want to thank all of you who have been helpful to me as Ive been learning to care for my chi and solve some problems. I guess I didnt understand the idea about the fruit and made some mistakes. Im putting Moco back on her normal diet. The diarhea has stopped and shes been doing lots better. Sunday night was the worst. Last night she was feeling well enough to bark at some of the kids who came by the house.

As for a couple of you, i think your just mean, selfcentered people who like to make fun of other people. I cant help the name of my town. And who ever said I was a principle? I work at Walmart!!! Maybe my son did that when he set up my account. I never said anything about working in a school. All I do is go to work and try to give my ckids and my Moco a good home. I cant believe the way you people act. Didnt your mother teach you to be nice to others?????

Im going to stay on the board, but Rachel and Courtney and Reedgirl seem to like to make themselves feel more important by putting poeple down, and I dont like that at all! Shame on all of you!!! Im still praying for you though. Maybe someday youll realize that your not perfect either.

Ill post pictures of my Moco when I can. I dont have a digital camera but Ill try to get my friend to take some for me. Id really like to be able to share here with the NICE people on this board. 

Not perfect, just 4Given,
LoriS


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, maybe I am crazy, but doesn't the picture on her avitar look like a picture posted of someone's new puppy in the pic forum? I wish I could remember who's it was. It reminds me of that pic but blurred, like in an editing program. You know, purposely, so that we couldn't tell it was STOLEN! I am going to go back through some of the older posts in the pic forum and see if I can find it. 

Also, I vote that if this person can't give us any proof that they are a real chi owner/lover, they need to be banned. I don't know about other people, but I come to this site to be able to get useful information and to share my love for Pedro and other chis with a nice, caring group of friends. The people on this board are much too nice, passionate and caring to be taken advantage of. It is different to vent about something you care about than to just come on here and make absurd posts as if we are too stupid to figure you out. I have gone through and read all of this persons posts and quite frankly, I am offended that someone would insult our intelligence! :evil: :twisted: 

I am sorry this is so long and I apologize if I, myself have offended anyone, but even though I am relatively new to this site, I feel very at home here and appreciate all of the advice I have been given and the compliments I have received on pics I posted. This board is more of a safe haven for me to talk about Pedro and my other dogs and how much I love them. Seeing as how most of my "friends"and aquaintances think I act like an idiot over my "children". I hope that everyone understands where I am coming from on this one.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

GOOD GRIEF!!!!!!!!! :shock: 

let us mods handle this. No one bothered to pm us but I did manage to find out about it.

Thanks it may take a minute to get us all together but we will find out what is going on :? 

THANK YOU!!!

we will always have people that are here to ruffle us....arent we immune yet?


----------

